# Feeding repashy soilent green



## Kezzab (3 Mar 2021)

Has anyone got experience feeding this to hillstream loaches?
I've bought some and have used a couple of times now. The loaches are elusive and I've yet to see one eating it, but it's all gone in the morning.

Either its just coming off the rock and is now in the filter, or its being eaten.

Just wondered what success others had had? The fish had apparently been doing fine on biofilm and tank algae alone, for well over a year but thought I should try some supplemtary feeding.
Excuse green water, work.in progress.


----------



## Sarpijk (3 Mar 2021)

Hi, what species of hillstream loaches do you keep?
Some like Sewelia Lineloata will accept all kinds of food and others like Gastromyzons may not do the same.


----------



## Kezzab (3 Mar 2021)

It's the sewellia I have, 4 in a 175ltr tank. Theyve been very fussy in the past, ignoring veg I've offered. They haven't seemed to suffer for it I dont think though.


----------



## MirandaB (4 Mar 2021)

I feed the Soilent Green and the Grub Pie to my hillstreams along with a myriad of other things but I keep Gastromyzon and Erromyzon mostly.
Usually I just chuck small bits of it in the tank rather than using it on rock as I suspect it would probably get washed off the rock and end up in the filter.


----------



## Kezzab (4 Mar 2021)

Just lumps for them to find? Ok I'll try that too. Just hard to know if its being eaten...


----------



## Conort2 (4 Mar 2021)

Kezzab said:


> It's the sewellia I have, 4 in a 175ltr tank. Theyve been very fussy in the past, ignoring veg I've offered. They haven't seemed to suffer for it I dont think though.


I wouldn’t feed sewellia veg. They’re far more carnivorous than you think, feeding more on the small invertebrates found in the algae along with a small amount of algae. Rather than the true herbivores like gastromyzon. 

I’d try some small frozen foods. The ones I had in the past loved tetra prima and sera o’nip. It can take fish a while to realise repashy is food, but once they do I’ve found most enjoy it.

Cheers


----------



## Sarpijk (4 Mar 2021)

My hillstreams seem to enjoy grindal worms too.


----------

